# Riddle 5-3-05



## heartoflesh (May 3, 2005)

Schwarzenegger has a big one.
Michael J. Fox has a small one.
Madonna doesn't have one.
The Pope has one but doesn't use his.
Clinton uses his all the time.
Mickey Mouse has an unusual one.
Jerry Seinfeld is very, very proud of his.
Cher claims that she took on 3.
We never saw Lucy use Desi's.

What is it?


----------



## blhowes (May 3, 2005)

a name?
more specifically, a last name?

[Edited on 5-3-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## heartoflesh (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> a name?
> more specifically, a last name?
> 
> [Edited on 5-3-2005 by blhowes]



Now you've got it!


----------

